# Fischereischein auf englisch machen



## fishbonexxl (14. September 2008)

hi,

ich möchte gerne mit einem Freund ( Amerikaner ) zum Angeln gehen. Der hat aber noch keinen Fischereischein und möchte ihn gerne machen. Da sein deutsch aber warscheinlich nicht ausreicht um die Prüfung erfolgreich zu absolvieren frage ich mich ob man den Lehrgang inkl. Prüfung nicht auch in Englisch machen kann.

Danke

Fishbonexxl


----------



## Locke4865 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein auf englisch machen*

Lebt dein Freund ständig in Deutschland oder ist er nur zu Besuch 
und vorallendingen in welchen Bundesland wollt ihr angeln


In Sachsen kann er sich als Urlauber (ohne ständigen Wohnsitz) 
in Deutschland einen auf Zeit beantragen ohne Prüfung bei den Angelverbänden (DAV -VdSF) 
Sächs.Fisch.Gesetz §22Abs.3

Jens


----------



## fishbonexxl (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein auf englisch machen*

Hallo,

also er wohnt in Berlin und hat eine unbefristete Aufenthaltsgenehmigung. So weit ich weiß möchte er auch nicht mehr weg aus Deutschland. Angeln wollen wir in keinem bestimmten Bundesland sonder dort wo wir grade Lust haben.
Im Moment ist sein Deutsch allerdings noch nicht gut genug um so einen umfangreichen Kurs zu absolvieren.

Danke erstmal


----------



## ernie1973 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein auf englisch machen*

Hm, dann wird er sich wohl quälen müssen und sich das ganze auf Deutsch antun - hilfreich wäre sicherlich ein Kumpel, der als Übersetzer fungiert und evtl. den Lehrgang oder die Prüfungsvorbereitung mitmacht - aber meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Prüfung in Deutschland auf Englisch!

...was ja auch Sinn macht, da Deutsch unsere Landes- und Amtssprache ist!

Also - wenn er ohnehin hierbleiben will, dann soll er sich auf den Hosenboden setzen und büffeln - das wird von uns auch (zu Recht!) erwartet, wenn wir uns dauerhaft im Ausland niederlassen!

...die Amis bieten mir auch kein "Bar-Exam" auf Deutsch an...leider...aber so isses!

Ernie


----------



## fishbonexxl (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein auf englisch machen*

ok kein Problem ( für mich . Ich dachte nur dass es vielleicht geht denn man kann ja auch den Führerschein in bestimmt 12 verschiedenen Sprachen machen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Auskunft.

bye


----------



## LiRZG (15. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein auf englisch machen*

Also bei uns in BW ist es so, dass man die Möglichkeit hat, die Prüfung mit einem "Dolmetscher" abzulegen - vorrausgesetzt dieser hat keine Fischerprüfung abgelegt und kann somit nur übersetzen aber nicht helfen. 
Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da musst du wohl einfach mal bei deiner Fischereibehörde nachfragen.


----------

